# Can someone ID this white cichlid?



## Complexity (Nov 11, 2011)

Can someone ID this cichlid for me? I'd very much appreciate the scientific name, if at all possible. Thank you!

I'll post the pics in just a second. This is my first post so it's not letting me add pics yet.


----------



## Complexity (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay, here are the pics. Thanks for helping ID him!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Metriaclima callainos "Pearly White" race, a natural fish. The "Cobalt Zebra" is the blue race of the species.


----------



## Complexity (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Complexity (Nov 11, 2011)

There isn't a "Pearly White" in the profiles. Is it the same thing as "Ice White"?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2593

Any idea if he can be put with haps and peacocks?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, that seems the same. Trade names can get confusing, as there is a different species which is sold as "Ice Blue" M. greshakei.

Generally, Metriaclima/ Zebra complex fish are not great for a mixing with Haps/Peacocks. One might be okay but you may have to remove if the fish gets too dominant.


----------



## Complexity (Nov 11, 2011)

Okay, I'll keep an eye on things. Fortunately, the Zebra is smaller which is holding off immediate aggression, but that can change as the Zebra settles in. If so, I'll have to rehome him.

Very much appreciate your help.


----------

